

Language / Library / VM co-evolution in Java SE 8 - warmfuzzykitten
http://blogs.oracle.com/briangoetz/resource/devoxx-lang-lib-vm-co-evol.pdf

======
warmfuzzykitten
I've seen Brian Goetz do several technology summaries at the JVM Language
Summit, but this is the first fully realized vision of what "lambda" means to
Java 8.

I quoted lambda because the feature may not satisfy everyone's definition of
the word - functions are still not first-class and lambdas bind values not
variables - but that isn't meant to be critical. What Brian et al have
designed is a version of inline functions suited for the age of concurrency,
and a complete ecosystem around them. The feature set well-described here
extends Java and the standard libraries in important ways while preserving
both language and library compatibility for Java's enormous legacy code base.

------
pasbesoin
76 slide slidedeck dated 2011-11-17. Haven't paged through it, yet.

Google Docs Viewer, for the PDF avoidant:
[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.oracle.c...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http%3A%2F%2Fblogs.oracle.com%2Fbriangoetz%2Fresource%2Fdevoxx-
lang-lib-vm-co-evol.pdf)

